# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  sdk + سری 60

## freebird

سلام
برای برنامه نویسی موبایل های سری 60 نوکیا با استفاده از CBuilderX ، بایستی از چه edition ای از S60 SDKs for Symbian OS استفاده کنم؟ در واقع اینجا یکسری sdk  برای سری 60 وجود دارد که من دقیقا نمی دانم بایستی کدامشان را دانلود کنم. (گوشی 6600 است).
در ضمن سایت نوکیا به کاربر های ایرانی اجازه دانلود را می دهد؟
-باتشکر

----------


## soheilparvin

سلام 
توی اینجا توضیح داده که چیو دانلود کنی :

http://www.newlc.com/Nokia-Series-60-SDK.html

اگه ip ایرانی داشته باشی نمی تونی بگیریشون ... از یه proxy استفاده کن .

----------


## freebird

تا الان صدتا پروکسی تست کردم اما هیچکدام کار نمی کنند، شما یه IP تست شده سراغ دارید؟ (در ضمن لطفاً نرم افزار معرفی نکنید)
-مرسی

----------


## mohsengrisly

خب این بستگی داره فقط می خوای  با بیلدر کار کنی یا نه با بقیه زبانهای برنامه نویسی هم سازگاری داشته باشه.برای هم کدوم فرق داره .
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=43742

----------


## soheilparvin

21   ip :212.77.192.62  port                     
مال کشور امارات .... فکر کنم البته ..... امتحان کن ....

----------


## kia1349

آقا یکی که میتونه زحمت دانلود رو بکشه بزاره اینجا تا بقیه هم این sdk رو استفاده کنن
بخدا شبکه ما خودش پروکسی داره و سخت میشه دورش زد وگرنه من این کارو براتون میکردم
البته من sdk نسخه 1 رو دارم ولی روی xp کامل نصب نمیشه و هنگ میکنه

----------


## milani

سلام به دوستان عزیز 
اون SDK ای رو که شما می خواستید در این سایت قرار داده شده است اما من اینترنت پر سرعت در اختیار ندارم که دانلود کنم.

http://tarahi.net/download.asp?dir=Symbian
بهتره به صفحه اصلی سایت بروین و از آنجا Symbian Tools & SKDs را انتخاب کرده و برنامه مورد نظر خود را دانلود کنید

----------


## 010101

ببخشید! من اطلاعی از برنامه نویسی Symbian ندارم و تازه دارم شروع میکنم. آیا میشود از محیط های object oriented استفاده کرد یا خیر؟

----------


## sarvestan

میتونم Code Warrior رو به شما پیشنهاد کنم
احتمالا بدتون نیماد D:

----------


## freebird

با تشکر از milani ، می خواستم بپرسم ورژن سیمبین گوشی6600 مگه 7 نیست؟ با این sdk که آپلودش کردن و ورژنش هم 9.1 هست می شود برای گوشی 6600 استفاده کردش؟
من فکر می کردم که باید از 2rd edition  استفاده کنم.

----------


## mohsengrisly

برای 6600 از sDK S60 v2.0 استفاده کنید 
این بهترین انتخاب برای کل سری 60  می باشد

----------


## kia1349

ببین sdk 2.1 خیلی خوبه ضمن اینکه 6600 رو ساپورت میکنه موبایلهای بالاتر رو هم ساپورت میکنه ولی ورژن 2 فقط 6600 و به پائین رو ساپورت میکنه
ضمنا من ورژن 2.1 رو با کلی کلک دانلود کردم ولی نمیدونم چطوری به دوستان بدم

----------


## mohsengrisly

ای بابا مثل اینکه کسی اون مجموعه برنامه نویسی موبایل ما رو ندیده 
من ده نوع مختلف SDK ها رو  اماده با کلی مخلفات و یه شبیه ساز توپ اماده کردم 
برای دوستان برنامه نویس .خداوکیلی نسبت به وقتی هم که گذاشتم هیچ سود مادی نداره 
همین زمان رو برای بقیه کار ها گذاشته بودم چندین برابر بهتر بود .اما اعتقاد دارم همه چیز و همیشه در درجه اول پول نیست.وگرنه تا حالا ....
فقط خواستم کمکی کنم این برنامه نویسی موبایل تکون بخوره 
در مورد ورژن  2  هم کاملا حق با شما است 
اما در عمل اینطور نیست چون  من با ورژن 2 یه برنامه کوچول موچول برای تسلط خودم نوشتم که توی 7610 هم اجرا شد ؟

----------


## freebird

> ای بابا مثل اینکه کسی اون مجموعه برنامه نویسی موبایل ما رو ندیده 
> من ده نوع مختلف SDK ها رو  اماده با کلی مخلفات و یه شبیه ساز توپ اماده کردم 
> برای دوستان برنامه نویس .خداوکیلی نسبت به وقتی هم که گذاشتم هیچ سود مادی نداره 
> همین زمان رو برای بقیه کار ها گذاشته بودم چندین برابر بهتر بود .اما اعتقاد دارم همه چیز و همیشه در درجه اول پول نیست.وگرنه تا حالا ....
> فقط خواستم کمکی کنم این برنامه نویسی موبایل تکون بخوره 
> در مورد ورژن  2  هم کاملا حق با شما است 
> اما در عمل اینطور نیست چون  من با ورژن 2 یه برنامه کوچول موچول برای تسلط خودم نوشتم که توی 7610 هم اجرا شد ؟


ببین آقا محسن، قبول دارم پک کاملی ارائه کردید، منتها این برای کسی خوبه که تا الان هیچ زمان یا هزینه ای رو برای دانلود ابزار صرف نکرده باشه، یه نفر که 70 درصد ابزار رو با بدبختی دانلود کرده به نظر من براش نمی ارزه که برای بدست آوردن 30 درصد باقیمانده بازم 10تومن بده. در کل پک شما به نظرم تو بازار خیلی خوب فروش خواهد کرد، اما اینجا( تو فروم) بعید می دونم، چون همه تقریبا تعدادی از ابزار رو بدست اوردن مونده بقیه اش
 :متفکر:  اگه جدا جدا بفروشیشون، من مشتری می شم.
در هر صورت موفق باشید.

----------


## mohsengrisly

فرمایشات شما درست 
اما گویا کامل متوجه منظورم نشدی و زدی به بی راهه عزیز 
شما این مطلب رو هم خوندین
در مورد ورژن 2 هم کاملا حق با شما است 
اما در عمل اینطور نیست چون من با ورژن 2 یه برنامه کوچول موچول برای تسلط خودم نوشتم که توی 7610 هم اجرا شد ؟



من اصلا اسراری برای کسی نداشتم و ندارم 
هر محصولی هم مشتری خواص خودش رو داره یقینا
در مورد فروش جدا جدا هم چشم  ببینم چی میشه

----------


## babak00000

Free bird عزیز ! اگه اینترنت پرسرعت داری یه سری به اینجا بزن. تمام چیزهایی رو که نیاز هست upload کردم .
ضمنا  کار بچه ها عالی بود. من اگه می دونستم که اون CD  با این قیمت هست اینهمه دنبال اینها نمی گشتم. 

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...t=34882&page=2

------------
بابک توکلی

----------


## milani

این CD رو کی می فروشه؟
آیا می شه با اون نرم افزار هایی که شما گفتین بر روی تصاویری که از طریق دوربین موبایل برداشته می شود پردازشی رو انجام داد.

----------


## milani

من بار ها گفته ام هر کتاب نایاب هر نرم افزار مخصوص را با استفاده ار emule می توانید دانلود کنید.

----------


## moji20cpp

برای نوکیا 6600 از  sdk 2 استفاده کن. بدون future pack. دو نسخه وجود داره.یکی برای ویژال استدیو و یک هم برای کارباید.اگه نتونستی از سایت نوکیا دانلود کنی بهم میل بزن تا لینکشو در اختیارت بزارم.
moji20cpp@gmail.com

----------

